# John Deere 110 Garden Tractor



## Beardog (Jan 28, 2014)

Thinking of getting a small garden tractor for the explicit purpose of moving firewood. I've got a slight incline to drive down from my driveway to where I stack wood - can't drive the truck to the spot. I've seen some of the old John Deere 110 tractors on Craigslist, looking at one now for $795, looks pretty clean. Thoughts on that model for this purpose? What price would you pay?


----------



## razerface (Jan 28, 2014)

They are high priced because collectors go for them. It depends on the year. A quick id,,is if it has the old style fenders, or is it a one piece sheet metal. The one piece go a lot cheaper.( newer)


----------



## joescho (Jan 28, 2014)

Beardog said:


> Thinking of getting a small garden tractor for the explicit purpose of moving firewood. I've got a slight incline to drive down from my driveway to where I stack wood - can't drive the truck to the spot. I've seen some of the old John Deere 110 tractors on Craigslist, looking at one now for $795, looks pretty clean. Thoughts on that model for this purpose? What price would you pay?



what razerface said X2

in addition, John Deere tractors are premium tractors.  Ask how many hours are on it. 

On the other hand, you'll probably need the chains to put on the tires for moving wood on snow/ice.

If you get it, look into the plow for the front end.  You can clear a path to your wood pile (as well as your driveway, walks, etc....) 

I believe they are 10 hp engines so if its icy/hilly you may encounter an issue moving larger amounts of wood.  As long as you do not ask more than it can do, it will move your wood.

your other choice may be a cheap quad.


----------



## Beardog (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea, it's the square fender model


----------



## gzecc (Jan 28, 2014)

Go to weekendfreedommachines.com for any question regarding that tractor you may have.
http://www.weekendfreedommachines.com/discus/messages/6/6.html?1386390236


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought one off ebay back in '07 for $500. Has a 46" deck, a 10hp Kolher and AG tires. I prefer that over the 18hp Craftsman my wife uses. I can mow circles around that thing. 

I move my wood splitter with it all the time. I'm sure it's the AG tires that allow it to pull so easily. I believe it would do a lot of spinning without them. Tough little machine.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 28, 2014)

If I was looking for an older tractor like that I would look at the 140's also. Bigger and more  capable, probably more money too.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 29, 2014)

I like the 3 series and up for the hydrostat and hydraulic hook ups. they do go up in price rapidly though.
Green paint is very expensive, but my 420 garden is 30 years old and runs like the day it came off the showroom floor.
power steering and 3 hydraulic hook ups, 1 for the mower deck, 1 for raise lower snow plow, 1 for angling the plow.
it is really nice to have hydrostatic drive when plowing as opposed to my Kubota which has a clutch.


----------



## Jags (Jan 29, 2014)

JD110?  You can't break it.  Its kinda like the old Allis Chalmers B1/10. Indestructible.


----------



## Beardog (Jan 29, 2014)

I wouldn't mow with it, just carting firewood and stuff around the yard. Overkill?


----------



## Beardog (Jan 29, 2014)

And I'm not trying to break the bank. The 3 series is nice, but too much $$$


----------



## Thistle (Jan 29, 2014)

For over 20 years I've used this '75 JD 110 w/ 10HP Kohler & 40yr+ old dump trailer to bring wood in from the woods.Last model of the series & heaviest @775lbs w/o 38" mower deck. Built like a tank,I can routinely haul 500lbs+ in that trailer up the steep slopes on that 10 acres.Have pulled 1500lb log with ease on the few actual flat spots on the property.

4-5 loads equal full size p/u load with 8ft box.Plenty of power but lacks traction on these steep slopes when ground is muddy or icy.Can get in lots of tight spots that regular truck cant get close to....Works very well when ground is dry and/or without snow & ice.Thought about getting chains someday,but I get enough done when conditions are optimal.


----------



## simple.serf (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a late production 110. We use it mostly for mowing the lawn these days, though I bought it when I was 15 years old and mowed for people in my neighborhood.  If you get a plow blade, get the helper spring kit. The Kohler motors last forever. One thing to watch out for is the variator, the rebuild kit from Deere is like $500 (I just rebuilt mine this past spring). The transmissions hold up well, but when I was young and stupid, I used the little 110 to pull start a Gibson super D2. I managed to tear up the 2nd gear quadrant pretty bad. The parts were still available, and the transmission was easily rebuilt.

Get the service book from Deere. It is by far one of the best service books I have. It shows everything from basic service to full rebuild in very good detail. My machine is over 40 years old, and still gets the job done, and does it well.  If I was in your position, I would buy it.


----------



## Beardog (Jan 29, 2014)

Great, now I found a 140 for $900.


----------



## jeffesonm (Jan 29, 2014)

A tip I found on one of the tractor forums was to fill the tires with windshield washer fluid.  The extra weight helps with traction and it's right where you need it, on the tires, with no additional weight on the axle.  Cheaper than wheel weights and less toxic than antifreeze in case it spills out one day.  You can break the bead on one side, fill them up, then add air to pop it back on the rim and inflate.


----------



## greg13 (Jan 29, 2014)

Try and find an early cub, they are 100% shaft drive and had Kohlers, NO belts to mess with! Should be able to find one in the $3-500 range.

Greg


----------



## gzecc (Jan 29, 2014)

Beardog said:


> Great, now I found a 140 for $900.


 
140 was a beast back in its day.  The 110 I think has a belt the 140 does not.
http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/0/1/12-john-deere-140.html
140 in good shape and kept that way, will retain its value, like any good garden tractor will.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 29, 2014)

If that is the H1 one on CL with the deck and the front blade, I would hop on it if it ran nicely without smokin. Don't buy it if you don't see it start and run  for a while. Great entry level tractor. Offer 700. Its over 40 yrs old.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 29, 2014)

How are the new ones lowes sells .Are they really made by john deere or are they knock offs?


----------



## gzecc (Jan 30, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> How are the new ones lowes sells .Are they really made by john deere or are they knock offs?


 
They are, but are low end, built to compete at the low end of the market.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 30, 2014)

greg13 said:


> Try and find an early cub, they are 100% shaft drive and had Kohlers, NO belts to mess with! Should be able to find one in the $3-500 range.
> 
> Greg


 


I had two of the old cubs, they are tough tractors. Plowed with one, mowed with the other. Cant remember the numbers but they were both late 70 early 80's tractors


----------



## ironpony (Jan 30, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> How are the new ones lowes sells .Are they really made by john deere or are they knock offs?


 



spend the same amount on an older tractor and get one that is built well. if you stay with jd all the parts are still available. probably cub also?


----------



## simple.serf (Jan 30, 2014)

This could get heated... a Deere vs. IH debate....

I've had both and pulled both. I prefer the Deere.

A 110 compares to an x series according to a dealer I was at this year.  The belts aren't a problem. I changed the original belts this year.


----------



## greg13 (Jan 30, 2014)

simple.serf said:


> This could get heated... a Deere vs. IH debate....
> 
> I've had both and pulled both. I prefer the Deere.
> 
> A 110 compares to an x series according to a dealer I was at this year.  The belts aren't a problem. I changed the original belts this year.



I doubt it, for some reason JD is more common that Cubs. Fine with me, it makes it easier to find older Cubs.

As far as the new JD/Cub models, they have both fallen victim to the "build it cheaper" mentality (thanks to MTD for the Cubs and profit margin for JD)
I think that the older machines were just plain over built to the point that you did not need to buy a new machine, so sales suffered.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 31, 2014)

I doubt it, for some reason JD is more common that Cubs. Fine with me, it makes it easier to find older Cubs.



Around here it is pretty well a 50/50 split, can get to be a very heated discussion. I can throw a rock east and hit a JD dealer, throw it west and hit a Cub dealer'
really..... Do not even think about a Dodge Ford Chevy discussion, well mostly Dodge Ford not as many Chevy do real work.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 31, 2014)

Around here, they are both in short supply. Deere owners/buyers are more motivated to pay more money than early cub buyers. I think deere just marketed their name better. IMO the old stuff is of equal quality.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 31, 2014)

John Deere is the Channelock (waterpump) of pliers. Similiarly with Vise Grips and other brands.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 31, 2014)

Are the new JDs at lowes any better than the rest of the lineup ,or just the same.


----------



## Jags (Jan 31, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Are the new JDs at lowes any better than the rest of the lineup ,or just the same.



There is generally a pretty distinct difference between the machines offered at box stores vs the ones at the dealerships.  They won't even have the same model numbers.


----------



## Beardog (Jan 31, 2014)

Going to check out the 140 tomorrow, I'll let you know how it goes. Most of the Cubs I have seen are pretty beat up looking. Would like to find an old allis, but those are pretty rare. Also, wouldn't mind a 1969 Simplicity Soverign either


----------



## gzecc (Jan 31, 2014)

Beardog said:


> Going to check out the 140 tomorrow, I'll let you know how it goes. Most of the Cubs I have seen are pretty beat up looking. Would like to find an old allis, but those are pretty rare. Also, wouldn't mind a 1969 Simplicity Soverign either


 
How about the 86 cub in wolcott. Looks solid only 450 with blade and mower.


----------



## simple.serf (Feb 1, 2014)

The only thing I don't like about the 140 (and 120) is that they are hydrostatic. I prefer mechanical drive.

Beardog, The Allis riders were made by Simplicity. I have a Simplicity 515 Serf that I used to spend alot of time showing. 5hp, pull start, 2 speed, with the articulation joint right between the operator's legs. The clutch is simple, When you release the clutch, the whole tractor pulls apart, tightening the belt. 

I'd love to get a Massey Ferguson rider to go along with my English 35.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 1, 2014)

simple.serf said:


> The only thing I don't like about the 140 (and 120) is that they are hydrostatic. I prefer mechanical drive.
> 
> Beardog, The Allis riders were made by Simplicity. I have a Simplicity 515 Serf that I used to spend alot of time showing. 5hp, pull start, 2 speed, with the articulation joint right between the operator's legs. The clutch is simple, When you release the clutch, the whole tractor pulls apart, tightening the belt.
> 
> I'd love to get a Massey Ferguson rider to go along with my English 35.


 
Hydrostatic in older deeres are bullet proof.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 1, 2014)

gzecc said:


> Hydrostatic in older deers is bullet proof.



Most of the older hydro units were bullet proof, like the tractors they were in they were over built.


----------



## blades (Feb 1, 2014)

Do not waste your money on the new box store versions, they can barley mow the lawn on a level surface, trannys are junk in those along with just about ever other box store unit that has hydro trany.. Sorry but that is the truth. Takes about $2500 to start getting into a unit with a decent hydro tranny. Gear driven units are a better choice, bit of a pain compared to hydro but will not go south in 100 hours on the clock.


----------



## Beardog (Feb 2, 2014)

Checked it out, seemed to run alright. 1972 model judging by serial number. May need to adjust tranny as it wants to creep in neutral. May need a carb rebuild as well. looking at a few more and some cubs. Wish I could find one younger than me for a reasonable price.


----------



## lindnova (Feb 2, 2014)

I am partial to the JD's although the old Cubs are very good also.  My dad bought two mid 60's 110 models in the late 80s.  We ran those for years mowing, tilling, plowing snow and pulling trailers.  Tough little machines.  Slow 8 hp Kohlers, but indestructible and tons of long stroke torque.  I cleaned up this one and use it to pull the tiller in the garden.  As far as the belt drive, I have changed both drive belts once - probably in the early 90's.  I remember replacing the long one on a nice June day in the middle of the yard for a 13 year old kid learning to work on stuff; they last a long time.  I used this one to pull a 4x8 homemade trailer all steel with way to heavy of loads and it didn't break a sweat.  I don't know about the later 110s, but the early ones did not have good brakes.  Ours have none left; one lost the friction material and the other throws the wheel off.  Just don't let it fall out of gear going downhill.  If it does like the one does, hold it in gear.  If it falls out either ride it out or jam it to 2nd/1st and hope it grabs.  I feel spoiled by the nice stuff I have today, but I still love driving that old John Deere.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 3, 2014)

Beardog said:


> Checked it out, seemed to run alright. 1972 model judging by serial number. May need to adjust tranny as it wants to creep in neutral. May need a carb rebuild as well. looking at a few more and some cubs. Wish I could find one younger than me for a reasonable price.


 Good for you. Don't be afraid to go on weekendfreedommachines.com for the deere. Those guys know it all.


----------



## Beardog (Feb 3, 2014)

Lindova - that's a nice looking 110


----------



## lindnova (Feb 3, 2014)

Beardog said:


> Lindova - that's a nice looking 110



Thanks.  It has a few flaws, but after looking at others at the state fair last year I realized that I kept more of the small stock details and my prep and painting is better than most of the ones there.  I have done some automotive painting and am kind of a perfectionist on some things but I kind of rushed thru the bodywork and paint.  Most importantly I did blast off the rust so it won't be coming back anytime soon.  I wish I had got a round muffler like what came on it, but found the square one and bought it before finding a round one.  For the price I will stick with the square one. 

That one stopped running one day in the late '90s and sat behind the shed for about 15 years before I rescued it.  I disassembled most of it, sandblasted and cleaned it up and put it back together.  It has all the original parts and I got new decals from freedom machines.  As it turned out the reason it wouldn't run was it needed points.  It needed some attention and a lot of love after sitting.  It is amazing how well it runs now just like new.  All it needs is a regulator so the battery will charge and the front tires are starting to split open (tubes inside).  I wanted to get it back to looking the way it did when my dad and I painted it up many years ago.


----------



## Beardog (Feb 11, 2014)

Bought the 140. Happy with it. Need to get some tires for it sometime soon. Going to change the oil and hydro fluid and filter once it's a bit warmer - not like it's doing any work in the garage now. Not sure what to do with the plow that came with it, may sell. Have a mower deck for it I definitely want to get rid of. Changed the plug and air filter on it and it runs butter smooth.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 11, 2014)

Beardog said:


> Bought the 140. Happy with it. Need to get some tires for it sometime soon. Going to change the oil and hydro fluid and filter once it's a bit warmer - not like it's doing any work in the garage now. Not sure what to do with the plow that came with it, may sell. Have a mower deck for it I definitely want to get rid of. Changed the plug and air filter on it and it runs butter smooth.


 
Congrats. To hang with your kind you can visit weekendfreedommachines.com


----------

